# pf dead and gone



## truetalker (Feb 23, 2011)

well looks like all the deer are shot off this place.i told you so


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 25, 2011)

How did you determine that?


----------



## Dupree (Feb 25, 2011)

truetalker said:


> well looks like all the deer are shot off this place.i told you so



I guess all of the deer I saw this year was my eyes playing tricks on me then.


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Feb 25, 2011)

Hes right tho guys, theres NO deer over at PF so I would probably go somewhere else this year


----------



## ridgestalker (Feb 25, 2011)

All the turkeys have vanished from there also.
Must only be a select few of us that are lucky enough to see an kill the elusive an extinct deer an turkey every year.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 25, 2011)

ridgestalker said:


> All the turkeys have vanished from there also.
> Must only be a select few of us that are lucky enough to see an kill the elusive an extinct deer an turkey every year.



48 birds killed in 2010 and 616 hunters prowling the woods
looking for them !!!!

Deer and Turks are still on pf, they are just highly educated
with so many folks in the woods....


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Feb 25, 2011)

7Mag Hunter said:


> 48 birds killed in 2010 and 616 hunters prowling the woods
> looking for them !!!!
> 
> Deer and Turks are still on pf, they are just highly educated
> with so many folks in the woods....



616 hunter that actually signed in...... And I see alot of deer dead on hwy 278. The DNR needs to do a study on whitetail deer suicides in the area around "PF". Looks like they all just jump out in front of traffic??


----------



## truetalker (Mar 9, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I guess all of the deer I saw this year was my eyes playing tricks on me then.


oh yea well what did you kill nothing you letem all walk.blablabla maybe you should spend more time at the ck station and you tell me whats being killed yearlings bro,just saying but its killem all who gives a crap right its a free deer.it sure ant what it used to be.


----------



## truetalker (Mar 9, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> How did you determine that?


 well the kill sheet dont lie every year its getting worse as far as 2 an 3 and even 4 year old bucks.yea there was a lot of yearling bucks killed woopee..


----------



## Milkman (Mar 9, 2011)

truetalker said:


> well looks like all the deer are shot off this place.i told you so





truetalker said:


> oh yea well what did you kill nothing you letem all walk.blablabla maybe you should spend more time at the ck station and you tell me whats being killed yearlings bro,just saying but its killem all who gives a crap right its a free deer.it sure ant what it used to be.





truetalker said:


> well the kill sheet dont lie every year its getting worse as far as 2 an 3 and even 4 year old bucks.yea there was a lot of yearling bucks killed woopee..



Im confused, what are you trying to say ???


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 9, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Im confused, what are you trying to say ???



Truetalker is our paulding forest troll.Every few months he comes out from under the bridge and gripes about hunting/hunters/animal population on the wma


----------



## Dupree (Mar 9, 2011)

truetalker said:


> oh yea well what did you kill nothing you letem all walk.blablabla maybe you should spend more time at the ck station and you tell me whats being killed yearlings bro,just saying but its killem all who gives a crap right its a free deer.it sure ant what it used to be.



your right I didnt kill any deer on the wma this year. I saw does during buck only days and didnt see deer during the either sex days. I spent a decent amount of time at the check station this year. Ask Lee who spent an hour breaking into his shop for him!


----------



## ridgestalker (Mar 9, 2011)

I shot a 5 point on the first hunt an saw deer on the second hunt with no shot opportunity.I guess i would be considered part of the problem.


----------



## turkeys101 (Mar 15, 2011)

pf is a really big place,dought htat deer have been blown off there


----------



## truetalker (Feb 5, 2012)

Jeff Raines said:


> Truetalker is our paulding forest troll.Every few months he comes out from under the bridge and gripes about hunting/hunters/animal population on the wma



if you cant stand to here the truth dont wast your time reading my post.its just my opinion.what ever i say about pf dosent stop you from your hunting and killing any deer that walks in front of you.some guys just like to hunt and kill deer and thats fine i just think we need some changes in the regs for pf..and by the way you see some one was listening to me and saw the big picture....NO DEC HUNT...PARENT/CHILD HUNT IN OCT.SO TROLL ON THAT THIS YEAR!!!!!!!


----------

